# Robert's OH algorithm discoveries



## Robert-Y (Apr 16, 2010)

Right handed:

*OLL*

OLL 9 and 10
z’ U L2’ U2 u L’ U L’ U’ L U z L’ x’
l L2’ U2 L U L’ U L U L l’

OLL 13 and 14
L' U' L U' l U L2' U L2' U2 l'
L U L’ U l’ U’ L2’ U’ L2’ U2 l

OLL 28
x' R U' R U2' L' U L U2 R2 x
x' L' U L' U2 R U' R' U2' L2 x

OLL 29 and 30
x’ L’ U’ L D’ L’ U2 L’ U’ L2’ u z
x U R U’ L U R2 U R U2’ L’ x’

OLL 31 and 32
l U2 L’ U’ L2’ U’ R’ U L’ U’ x
l’ U2 L U L2’ U R U’ L U x

OLL 39 and 40
z’ U L2’ U’ L’ U L’ z x’ U L’ U L U2 l’
L’ U L U y l’ L2’ U’ L’ U L’ l

OLL 49 and 50
L’ U2 L l U L2’ U L2’ U2 l’
l U2 L2’ U’ L2’ U’ l’ L’ U2 L

OLL 55
(L’ U2 L U L’ U L) U (l U L’ U L U2 l’)

*PLL*

T perm
L' U' L U L2’ D' L U L U L' U' L2’ D L'
R U R' U' R2 D R' U' R' U' R U R2 D' R

E perm
(x' L' U L' U z') (U L' u z' x') (U L' U L U z') (U L' z) (L' U)
(x' U L' U L' z) (L' U l' y' x) (L' U L' U' L' z) (L' U z') (U L')

V perm:
(u2 L' U2 z) (U L' z') (L' U L' U L' U' L2' z) (L' U z') (U L')
(z' l2' U L2' z') (L' U z) (U L' U L' U L U2 z') (U L' z) (L' U)

Y perm
L' U' L U R2 U' L' U L U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 (U')

Bad N perm (this alg isn’t that nice )
x (U l2’ U L’ l’) x’ (U2 L U L’ U2) z’ (U L’ U2) z2’ (U L’)

F perm (these algs aren’t that nice as well)
x (u2 L’ U L) D2’ (L’ U2) z’(U2 L’ U L U L’ U L2’ u)
x (l2’ U L’ U’) R2 (U L2’) z (L2’ U L’ U’ L’ U L’ U2 l’)


----------



## Anthony (Apr 16, 2010)

Righties ftw! 

Thank you.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 16, 2010)

I think the old one's fine.


----------



## Kian (Apr 16, 2010)

I think that's pretty awesome. Flows very nicely minus the last D' for me (lefty), but I'm sure I could work on that.


----------



## rowehessler (Apr 16, 2010)

OMG. I <3 you, now we just need to find a nice E perm


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 16, 2010)

I wish you had said this a few days earlier. 

I'll learn this alg soon enough, thanks.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 16, 2010)

For E perm I just found these and tried them out but I haven't timed any executions yet:

R B R2 B R' B' L' B R B' R2 B' R' B L B'
L' B' L2 B' L B R B' L' B L2 B L B' R' B

They're not bad I think... I'm just not really sure about how to do the last 3 moves for either alg.

..Maybe:

x' (U L U2 L U' L' z) (L' U z') (U L' U2 L' U' z) (U z) (U l') for righties and:
x' (U' R' U2' R' U R z') (R U' z) (U' R U2' R U z') (U' z') (U' r) for lefties?


----------



## Forte (Apr 16, 2010)

Cool T and E perms! I use both of them now


----------



## Weston (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh my...
I love those E perms.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice, I'm swapping my T now.


----------



## ssb150388 (Apr 16, 2010)

Great T-Perm.
Thanks.
But still my OH solves are :fp.


----------



## AlexandertheGreat (Apr 18, 2010)

The T-perm is quite nice!

I'm gonna stick to (L U' R u2 L' U R')x2 for my E Perm though


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 18, 2010)

Ooh...

x' L' U L' U R U' L U R' U R U L U' R' U
x' R U' R U' L' U R' U' L U' L' U' R' U L U'

These algs can be turned into:

for righties:
*(x' L' U L' U z') (U L' u z' x') (U L' U L U z') (U L' z) (L' U)*
*(x' U L' U L' z) (L' U l' y' x) (L' U L' U' L' z) (L' U z') (U L')*

for lefties:
*(x' R U' R U' z) (U' R u' z x') (U' R U' R' U' z) (U' R z') (R U')*
*(x' U' R U' R z') (R U' r y x) (R U' R U R z') (R U' z) (U' R)*

hehehe...


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 18, 2010)

HAVE MY BABIES <3
I love you Robert Yau.
That T-perm got me 1.83 on my FIRST try.
I love you.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 18, 2010)

WHAT? You mean with two hands right?

EDIT: Could a mod please change the title to "New T and E perms for OH"? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Forte (Apr 18, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> *(x' R U' R U' z) (U' R u' z x') (U' R U' R' U' z) (U' R z') (R U')*



I just got 4.02 on this


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 18, 2010)

You're the man, Robert.

Edit: Anthony said that. He was accidentally signed into my account. lol


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 18, 2010)

LMAO.
No, I got a 5.xx something with 1 hand.
With my BRAIN I understood that in 1.83 seconds.

Go me?


----------



## keemy (Apr 18, 2010)

Unless you think you can sub 2.5 the T perm in this thread it's not really worth switching when the normal T is good already. (my hands aren't even that fast compared to people like rowe but I can still usually get 2.8~3.5 on my OH T)


----------



## Yi Ren (Apr 18, 2010)

Have you got any else plls?Like Z,V,F,R&N?I really need them
btw,give me some advice for oh please.
My best ao5 is 17.64,ao12:18.84
single:10.xy...
thanks


----------



## whauk (Apr 18, 2010)

hey those are both nice. i think ill learn them 
how did you find them? just messing around?


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 25, 2010)

V perms: (I think the top two are the best so far...)

*L' U2 L D' L' U L' U L' U' L2 D' L U L' D2
R U2 R' D R U' R U' R U R2 D R' U' R D2*
L' U L D' L2 U' L' U L' U L' D' L U2 L' D2
R U' R' D R2 U R U' R U' R D R' U2 R D2

Righties:

(L' U2 z) (U L' z') (L' U L' U L' U' L2' z) (L' U z') (U L' z) L2' or (U L' u2) for the last 3 moves
(z' U L2' z') (L' U z) (U L' U L' U L U2 z') (U L' z) (L' U z') U2 or (L' U l2') for the last 3 moves

Lefties:

(R U2' z') (U' R z) (R U' R U' R U R2 z') (R U' z) (U' R z') R2 or (U' R u2') for the last 3 moves
(z U' R2 z) (R U' z') (U' R U' R U' R' U2' z) (U' R z') (R U' z) U2' or (R U' r2) for the last 3 moves

Enjoy 

EDIT: @Whauk: Nah, I use cube explorer 5 

Could a mod please change the title to: "Robert's OH algorithm discoveries" thanks in advance...

EDIT2: Actually I think the V perms I found look nice but maybe aren't as fast as the standard LUR algs...


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 5, 2010)

Added Y perm algs...

please... someone change the thread title


----------



## Dene (Jul 5, 2010)

I prefer Lofty's Y perm.


----------



## magicfingers (Jul 5, 2010)

nice alg


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 6, 2010)

OLL 21 (I found this a while ago, and I put it on the OLL Wiki page):
y (R' U R U) (R' U R U') (R' U R U') R' U' R U2 R' U R
Seems useless, but it actually can be executed fairly quickly.


----------



## Forte (Jul 6, 2010)

InfernoTowel said:


> OLL 21 (I found this a while ago, and I put it on the OLL Wiki page):
> y (R' U R U) (R' U R U') (R' U R U') R' U' R U2 R' U R
> Seems useless, but it actually can be executed fairly quickly.



but not as quickly as the normal ones >_>


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 6, 2010)

It's probably slower than this:








Edit: Added bad N perm algs...


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 6, 2010)

I think you meant x instead of x' at the beginning of the N perm alg..

Nice alg though! I might learn this..what do you use for the other N?


----------



## Lofty (Jul 7, 2010)

How do I own a Y perm? I stole mine from one of the Japanese cuber's youtube account years ago. 
anyway, these algs have been found many times by many people. I'm sticking to the standard algs. There are also some other/better nonstandard algs out there, I've just forgotten them.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jul 8, 2010)

InfernoTowel said:


> OLL 21 (I found this a while ago, and I put it on the OLL Wiki page):
> y (R' U R U) (R' U R U') (R' U R U') R' U' R U2 R' U R
> Seems useless, but it actually can be executed fairly quickly.



It's too long considering there are awesome algorithms for that EO case that are also 2-gen.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jul 8, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> It's probably slower than this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that is the fastest algorithm for H case. Believe it or not I still have problem in recognition to decide whether to use this or other algorithms, especially after I learn COLL. 

Cos in another angle R U R' U R U' R' U R U2' R' is another nice one.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jul 8, 2010)

For E and T perm I use Robert's algorithms.

Y, N and V I use standard algorithms used by Lofty. Y seems ok, N and V I may check out the new ones!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 9, 2010)

Added OLL 28:

x' R U' R U2' L' U L U2 R2 x
x' L' U L' U2 R U' R' U2' L2 x

These algs are surprisingly not on the wiki but are very easy to find with CE5.

I would learn both to avoid an opposite corner swap for PLL.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 9, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Added OLL 28:
> 
> x' R U' R U2' L' U L U2 R2 x
> x' L' U L' U2 R U' R' U2' L2 x
> ...



Wow nice alg! I wouldn't just use this for CP control, it's actually faster for OH


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 10, 2010)

F perm:

Righties:
x (u2 L’ U L) D2’ (L’ U2) z’(U2 L’ U L U L’ U L2’ u)
x (l2’ U L’ U’) R2 (U L2’) z (L2’ U L’ U’ L’ U L’ U2 l’)

Lefties:
x (u2’ R U’ R’) D2 (R U2’) z (U2’ R U’ R’ U’ R U’ R2 u’)
x (r2 U’ R U) L2’ (U’ R2) z’ (R2 U’ R U R U’ R U2’ r)

I think the second one might be better because you can AUF afterwards.

EDIT: :s I cannot even get sub-4 yet...


----------



## tjtj_pr0 (Jul 24, 2010)

amazing algs, Robert! i love E, V perm and this OLL 
i'm looking forward to seeing more OH algs from you


----------



## frogmanson (Aug 2, 2010)

lol i was learning the V perm and did first few moves over and over "(R U2' z') (U' R z)" after like 10 times i got an upside down H perm xD


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm trying to find better algs for about 10-15 OLL cases. There'll be update soon. I've just been a bit lazy.


----------



## frogmanson (Aug 6, 2010)

Hmm..you've inspired me to make my own OH algs . I came up with this for one of the N perm...(R' U'2 R' U) z' (R U'2 R' U' R U'2) z (U' R U'2) z (R' U)..I like it until the last 2 moves. Maybe...(R' U'2 R' U) z' (R U'2 R' U' R U'2) z (U' R) z' (R') z (U'2 R) This one is my favourite.

Or maybe..z (U' R2 U' R) z (U R2 U' R' U) z' (U'2 R' U R2) z (U' R) but I like this less.

Lol I'm too indecisive

Hmm, here's the other one (R U'2 R U') z' (R' U'2 R U R' U'2) z (U R' U'2) z' (R U') o;


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi... for that N perm, you might like: z (U' R2 U R U2' R' U' R U2') z (U' R u') z x' (U' R U') z (U2' R)

My current best is 3.30 secs with this algorithm.

It's just basically: Do 3 set up moves, do a J perm, undo the 3 set up moves.


----------



## Radu (Sep 9, 2010)

What is the F perm you use of those 2?


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi, I don't use the ones I found. I use one which was found by Phillip Espinoza: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aNI4uG4gJk It's at around 9:20

Also big update. And I’m sorry, you’ll have to use http://cube.crider.co.uk/algtrans.html if you’re left handed for now.

I'm tried to make the layout slightly better.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 9, 2010)

I <3 that these are righty OH algs.

Oh and just fyi, I learnt your OLL 10 on Sebastien Felix's website two years ago lol. (I'm not trying to be rude, you know I love your alg finding skills more than anyone! ) Just thought I should point that out.


----------



## whauk (May 19, 2011)

Fperm as appeared in the german forum. i dont know where it is from.
R U2' R' U' R U2' R z U' R z' R U R U' R' U' R2 U' r
L U' R2 U' R' U' R U R z R U' z' R U2 R U' R' U2 R might be better (mirror + inverse)


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 19, 2011)

whauk said:


> Fperm as appeared in the german forum. i dont know where it is from.
> R U2' R' U' R U2' R z U' R z' R U R U' R' U' R2 U' r


That...looks...amazing. What times can you get with that alg whauk? Or any high TPS'er.


----------



## Hershey (May 19, 2011)

Hey Whauk, what algorithm do you use for OH E perm? Nice F perm by the way!


----------



## whauk (May 19, 2011)

i use the Eperm from this thread 
currently i am doing ~2.3 on this Fperm (because i am fairly new to it) but i am sure it can be done sub2.

i also think that the 2nd alg is faster because when U2 is followed by R (not R') it is easier to do it as a single movement. (index from BLU to FUR)


----------



## Robert-Y (May 20, 2011)

Ok I'm definitely not trying enough with that alg 

Morten posted this on #rubik a few days ago, he didn't know the source either


----------



## Diniz (May 20, 2011)

Ahhhhh! 2.7, thanks Moritz, i had a big problem with F perm !


----------



## frogmanson (May 20, 2011)

That F perm was found by me from CE and I published it in my "ALL MY OH ALG" Thread. 

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?24635-All-of-my-OH-PLL


----------



## Robert-Y (May 20, 2011)

There's like some limit for me: An alg with 18+ moves sucks. However, I'm clearly wrong 

So I'll probably stop judging some algs by their length


----------



## Hershey (May 20, 2011)

whauk said:


> L U' R2 U' R' U' R U R z R U' z' R U2 R U' R' U2 R might be better (mirror + inverse)



Omg, so many F perms!
Right now I use:
U (R U' R' U R2) y (R U R' U') x (U' R' U R U2) 
with 1x1x3 block on the left.


----------



## Hershey (May 20, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> There's like some limit for me: An alg with 18+ moves sucks.



Hmmm... if you don't mind, can you find algorithms that are shorter?


----------



## Robert-Y (May 20, 2011)

Well it obviously depends on the case. F perm for example really sucks. I don't think there is anything "short" but "fast" for F perm (both OH and 2H)


----------



## Hershey (May 20, 2011)

Well, at least I found good G perms from Sebastien Felix's site (wrong use of apostrophes?): http://absolutemind.pagesperso-orange.fr/pll1h-angl.html


----------



## whauk (May 20, 2011)

experimented a bit with the Fperm alg and finally came to this (which i think is the best variant):
z (U' D') R2 U R U' R2 (D U') R' U' R' U' R U R U'2
works with bar on right. ULF corner shows where AUF has to go to. 
note that this alg has only 17 moves. and it turned out to be just Uperm+Jperm with cancellations.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 23, 2011)

whauk said:


> experimented a bit with the Fperm alg and finally came to this (which i think is the best variant):
> z (U' D') R2 U R U' R2 (D U') R' U' R' U' R U R U'2
> works with bar on right. ULF corner shows where AUF has to go to.
> note that this alg has only 17 moves. and it turned out to be just Uperm+Jperm with cancellations.


On the subject of U+J, what do you think of 
LR2URUR2U'R'U'R2U'RU2' z U'Ru'?


----------

